# Rheinzander



## eddijung (26. Juni 2012)

Hallo Bordies !!
Gibt es für den Rheinzander eine Verzehr - Empfehlung, oder ist der Rheinzander auch stark mit Dioxinen belastet ? 
Für eine Information wäre ich sehr dankbar #h


----------



## u-see fischer (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Rheinzander*

Rheinzander kannst Du essen, Infos dazu findest Du hier: http://www.rheinfischerei-nrw.de/angelfischerei/verzehrfahigkeit/

Habe letztes Jahr selber gefangene Zander aus dem Rhein verzehrt, geschmacklich Top.

Bevor eine Diskusion aufkommt, ich weiß das man die Gifte wie Schwermetalle nicht schmecken kann.


----------



## ernie1973 (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Rheinzander*

Wie für alle Fische aus dem Rhein - insbesondere Aale und alle kapitalen (= alten) Räuber gilt nach wie vor, dass man sie nicht in rauhen Mengen essen sollte!

Als kranker, alter Mensch oder schwangere Frau würde ich mich auch eher zurückhalten!

ABER - als "Normalsterblicher" sollte es unproblematisch sein, gelegentlich Fische aus dem Rhein mit Genuss zu verspeisen!



*Mehr dazu findest Du u.a. auf den Seiten der Rheinfischereigenossenschaft!*

Petri & guten Appetit!

Ernie


----------



## mike_w (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Rheinzander*

Naja, Räuber stehen am Ende der Nahrungskette und reichern an.

Einen Zander von 60cm, einen Waller von 80cm, einen Hecht von 60cm würde ich noch essen wollen. Aber Aale, kapitale Räuber? Lieber nicht, zumindest nicht regelmäßig.

Bei den Untersuchungen, auf die sich die RFG beruft, wurden ja nur wenige Fische untersucht. Dabei waren Aale und große Brassen besonders betroffen. Rotaugen nicht. Aber wie groß waren die Rotaugen.

Auf der anderen Seite, der Rauch einer Zigarette stellt wahrscheinlich alles in den Schatten, was an Schadstoffen über Fischkonsum aufgenommen werden könnte. Wenn also der Kettenraucher etwas über belastete Fische erzählt....


----------

